# Johnny Pop-up flowers



## Fer-Snazzle (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok so I'm trying to grow these Johnny Pop-up flowers, and they sprouted forever ago, and I was just curious as to when they with bloom...But I can't find that information anywhere....Does anyone know anything about Johnny-Popups?


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Could I have some help? =/*

Johnny Pop-Up? Sounds like a good mascot for an internet advertising agency.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Could I have some help? =/*

Oh haw haw >.>


----------



## Seritinajii (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Could I have some help? =/*

You mean Johnny Jump-ups? (Lol it's the longest word you can type on the keyboard using only your right hand) 

I have no idea. How long ago? It should be a year max. But actually I don't know anything about gardening.


----------



## Furiianda (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Could I have some help? =/*

I was under the impression they bloomed every Spring (late spring?), a whooole lot... and... into summer... but if they're small then you could be waiting a while until they're a bit larger and have sufficient something to bloom. I'm not quite sure.
Eh! Just be patient? XD



Seritinajii said:


> You mean Johnny Jump-ups? (Lol it's the longest word you can type on the keyboard using only your right hand)


Huh? That doesn't make... any sense... whatsoever. You could type all the time using only your right hand!...


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Could I have some help? =/*

Hm. If they're not blooming, it could be due to any number of things. However, many flowers don't flower right away after sprouting. Be patient and look after them.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Could I have some help? =/*

It's not that I'm being impatient...It's just that they sprouted about two and a half months ago (which seems like a long time) and then randomly started dying the other day =/


----------



## Seritinajii (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Could I have some help? =/*



Furiianda said:


> Seritinajii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furiianda (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Could I have some help? =/*



Seritinajii said:


> I mean like in a "regular" hand typing position.
> 
> Anyway, try looking on the internet.


Yeah but that doesn't make any sense either, because the letters are totally different on different types of keyboard.

And I think he looked on the Internet already.

If they're dying... umm, then they might, er, die. And not bloom. ): Which would be sad, but oh well... *shrug* Good luck?


----------

